# Older Rod Blanks



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Anyone have any KC 696 blanks or similar action (fenwick or banner) white or brown blanks they'd like to sell. I want to build a new boat rod for cobia only.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Have you checked with Key Biscayne? I know you can still get some of their blanks dirrectly form them.


----------



## Neki (Jun 29, 2011)

You can cut 6" from the butt of a white Seeker ps85 and get very close to fisher 696. Rod room has a few in wht.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks guys. I was hoping someone had some older ones, but I may get one from Biscayne. The seekers are way too heavy for my liking.


----------



## Neki (Jun 29, 2011)

I just replaced the guides on a KC 696. There are many Seekers lighter than that blank.


----------



## readyrmca (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm looking for a finished rod on one of those old school blanks. Brown, yellow, or caramel. 9ft, for Cob. fishing as well. Let me know if anyone has one they are trying to get rid of


----------

